# Looking for a loving home for two sweet male rats. Southern MD/DC area



## faeriefolk (Nov 13, 2012)

I have two pet store fancy rats that I am looking to re-home. They are about nine months old and come with a tall cage, wheel, glass water bottle, several stainless steel food dishes, a doughnut bed, a stainless steel pan that I have used as a litter pan for them, (with limited success, but you might have better luck than I did) and three hand sewn hammocks that have been chewed pretty badly but still hold the little fellas. They are friendly and like to be held. They are a bit nervous when you first pick them up but quickly start bruxing and exploring their surroundings and, if you'll let them, climbing into your shirt. They have been fed a variety of whole grains, cereals, whole wheat pasta, fruit, veggies, lean protein and sometimes high quality dog kibble. They aren't picky and will eat most things, although the whole wheat pasta is their favorite. The cage is a hybrid of wire rat and a bird cages that has been cobbled together. I bought it used and it's a little rough around the edges but it gives them several layers to climb around on. If you are interested, please let me know. I am in Southern Maryland but I would be willing to travel to bring them to you if you are in the DC area. Here are pictures of the boys taken about three weeks ago. This is Nibbler:

View attachment 10997
View attachment 10998
View attachment 10999


And this is Wheatley: 





















Nibbler was named after the little black and white alien in Futurama. Wheatley after the chatty AI in Portal 2. Nibbler tends to be more adventurous while Wheatley is more reserved, but he does tend to chatter once he gets comfortable. I will check in here frequently for replies, or you can send me a private message if you'd prefer. Thanks very much!


----------



## faeriefolk (Nov 13, 2012)

Hmm, the Nibbler pics didn't post. I'll try it again:


----------

